# List of all fish for 20 gallon.



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys,
I want a list of all possible fish that can go in a 20 gallon, I want a list from each person that posts. Will study the fish for water levels and all the chemical things. Please post


----------



## AK Fresh Water (Jun 23, 2012)

Rather than start a list of all the possible fish that could live comfortably in 20 gallons, it would make more sense to provide a list of fish based on your water parameters. It is crucial that you select fish based on appropriate water chemistry.

Here is a list of fresh water fish:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/#freshwater-fish
It is, of course, incomplete but I have found it to be educational and fairly comprehensive.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I see it the other way, if you have to work with the parameters you have that limits your range of fish but if you select your fish you can then work the parameters to your selection (obviously before you pick it up).


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No, it really is best to not mess too much with your water parameters. Most fish can adjust, but once you start down that road it becomes a juggling act - if you drop the ball, then things get out of whack and fish die. You would not be setting yourself up for success. Perhaps later when you have more experience (and aren't demanding Lists of fish from people) you can try it, but for now you are better off stocking fish that are more in line with your water chemistry.


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm jealous of you .I have to wait intill december to get a new tank .But when i get it ,its going to be a biggie ,like 400 gallons .My 2 baby angles are getting to big for my 30 gallon tank..They grew from a size of a quarter to a size of a silver dollar coin in a month and a half .


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Dude, experience isn't summarised by how many fish you know that can live in a tank size so I am pretty sure that when I get all of my aquarium resources for free and know heaps about chemistry, juggling water parameters wont be much of a problem.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would submit that it is. Not directly, but certainly ones knowledge of a wide range of fish and their care requirements speaks to a certain level of experience in the hobby - whether they've actually kept the fish or just researched them.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I know a vast range of fish and alot about them but it is just the fact I don't know what tank range. What I really was hoping was that a convict cichlid would be allowed in a 20 gallon, I mean I really want one but was worried that it wouldn't fit. There seems to be split decisions on the matter, but I am willing to try.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A female certainly can. I would want a 29 for a male.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

... If you wanted to know if a convict could live in a 20, why did you ask for a list of all fish that could live in a 20? :shock:


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Just in case something eye catching comes around


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Well the list of fish that can live in a 20 with a convict is significantly shorter.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

jaysee said:


> Well the list of fish that can live in a 20 with a convict is significantly shorter.


I didn't think that list existed. :shock:


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I mean, a Convict will be great by itself if the list doesn't exist, I mean I have a juvenile bristlenose right now.


----------

